# Fuzzy Fan Shrimp?



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, I got two fan shrimp in my tank! As i stared at one of them this morning, I notice this fuzz on him!

Water parameters are perfect, no ammonia, no nitrate, PH is stable at 7! I check the parameters just yesterday, and I check it every 2 days!

Tank is completely planted and few large pieces of drift wood!

The guy's completely healthy and still running around eating!

No fans on the shrimp are missing!

What's wrong? Or is there NOTHING wrong?  Im completely confused, and no other fish is sick!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Since no one seem to be able to answer it.. and he's doing completely fine.. i'll assume he's shedding for now!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

A photo would be helpful if possible. It's not normal.


----------

